# Pronunciation: 贝壳



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently looking up the word 贝壳 in the dictionary, and it says that it can be pronounced as either bèiké or bèiqiào. Which is more common? Is this difference in pronunciation regional? (Would you recommend one over the other?)
Thanks!


----------



## hx1997

Oh, no, not bèiqiào. I've never heard _that_ pronunciation. 
I would say you use qiào only in a few technical or literary words (e.g. 地壳, 躯壳), and you can learn them as they come.


----------



## corner1912

Hi yuechu, We always pronounce “贝壳（儿）” as "bèiké(er)", "qiào" is rarely used in our daily life. But people around me pronounce “壳牌” (Shell company) as “qiào牌”, I don't know what the others would like to pronounce it.

Sorry I was wrong, “壳” can be pronounced as "qiào" in a lot of words (´･ᴗ･`).  



hx1997 said:


> I would say you use qiào only in certain technical or literary words (e.g. 地壳, 躯壳), and you can learn them as they come.



OMG I've never used the word “躯壳” before but I've been always pronouncing it as "ké" in my mind


----------



## hx1997

corner1912 said:


> I've never used the word “躯壳” before but I've been always pronouncing it as "ké" in my mind


I myself think that's an acceptable pronunciation, though dictionaries may not agree.


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes，壳牌，地壳，金蝉脱壳 are pronounced as QIAO, while 壳子，贝壳，蛋壳，外壳，躯壳 ，脑壳 are KE.
So in most cases it's KE.  I don't think it can be explained when to use QIAO, when to use KE,  you might need to memorize them one by one, luckily it's QIAO only in a few cases.


----------



## corner1912

albert_laosong said:


> Yes，壳牌，地壳，金蝉脱壳 are pronounced as QIAO, while 壳子，贝壳，蛋壳，外壳，躯壳 ，脑壳 are KE.
> So in most cases it's KE.  I don't think it can be explained when to use QIAO, when to use KE,  you might need to memorize them one by one, luckily it's QIAO only in a few cases.




Maybe you would not believe this, but “壳” in “躯壳” is pronounced as "qiào". I was shocked by this today either.


----------



## yuechu

It's very interesting! Thanks to all of you for your replies!


----------



## SimonTsai

I, personally, always pronounce it '(ke, 2)'.


----------



## yuechu

Hi, SimonTsai! Do you mean that you pronounce it ké in all the following words?


albert_laosong said:


> Yes，壳牌，地壳，金蝉脱壳 are pronounced as QIAO, while 壳子，贝壳，蛋壳，外壳，躯壳 ，脑壳 are KE.


----------



## SimonTsai

Yes, I pronounce it '(ke, 2)' in all of them.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, interesting! Is it commonly pronounced as ké for all those words by most people in Taiwan?
Thanks for your reply, SimonTsai!


----------



## SimonTsai

Yes, I think.


----------



## albert_laosong

corner1912 said:


> Maybe you would not believe this, but “壳” in “躯壳” is pronounced as "qiào". I was shocked by this today either.


Yeah, never heard it pronounced as qiao in 躯壳，but seems in the dictionaries it is.  can't understand why


----------



## brofeelgood

corner1912 said:


> But people around me pronounce “壳牌” (Shell company) as “qiào牌”, I don't know what the others would like to pronounce it.


Mainland China 壳牌: qiao4 pai2
Taiwan 壳牌: ke2 pai2
Hong Kong & Singapore 蚬壳公司: xian3 ke2 gong1 si1

Source: 荷兰皇家壳牌 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书


----------



## yuechu

I didn't know that! Thanks to all three of you!


----------

